# Black Lab wanted to hunt out of range.



## sdupland (Oct 4, 2007)

I thought I could get some information on what to do with this problem I have with my lab when she hunts birds that won't stick.
My lab wants to go get birds that wont stay on the ground long enough so she can get then up.(wild Grouse and running roosters) she will range out to far and I am constently correcting her.
Any help? I could use it.


----------



## NDhunter14 (Oct 17, 2007)

30' training lead, creates some problems when walking through trees or thick brush but generally after 1 or two walks and a few firm jerks to let the dog know how far it is allowed to go, they generally figure it out


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

teach the dog to "hup" on a whistle and verbally then release it when you catch up to continue after the bird


----------



## riverview (Sep 1, 2009)

my dogs stop on whislte but if it is a very hot trail i better be ready to double time it most of the time it is for the last 40 yards. if i make them stop it just starts over. you cant get them all that is why there are 2 and 3 year old birds around. I have been experamenting with this for the last 10 years. constantly stoping my dog in range or picking up my pace when the scent gets hot. picking up the pace gets the bird more than constantly stopping the dog just my opinion


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If hes trained to hup he wont move running with a gun is dangerous

but I do know what you mean I owned labs for many years and still love them but pointers are nice for us old guys :lol:


----------



## sdupland (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for your input. I don't feel that she is doing that much wrong know I will in the future be stoping her more and ocasionaly go get um with her.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Train it in the yard first so the dogs not confused around birds its a easy thing to train make her do it when you take her out make her hup at the door ect pretty soon it will be automatic

I always train mine not to move until I release them with a gentle tap on the head followed by a verbal "ok" for the first year after they've been doing it for a season you can go to just the verbal if you want.

If you do this the first year you hunt them after you train the command they will be steadlier and less likely to break

I would not attempt to train it in the field while hunting, a lab should learn this is a couple weeks easy. When its clear she knows the command overlay the whistle with the following sequence

toot verbal hup

then after the dog makes the connection you can forget the verbal "hup" and just use the whistle

the number of toots is up to you if the dog already know some other commands on the whistle


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> You cant get them all, that is why there are 2 and 3 year old birds around.


This is very true. Just speaking from the aspect of the birds, they are not waiting for your dog to get them up. Or for you to get in shooting range. Why would they? I have hunted with many people who had what I considered a good pheasant lab. As soon as the dog was birdy, the owner would stop and hack him down. Meanwhile the bird is on his way to Seattle. If you are hunting pheasants, your feet should moving. Roosters don't wait for you, they have to be pressured to fly. Once season is advanced they will run first and then flush out of range.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Dick if the dog is properly trained you dont have to hack, its just a toot.

This is the way every well trained pro trained flushing spaniel is hunted by the way.

re the pheasants I shoot pointed roosters a daily limit most days every year in January on public lands in Kansas, this is the third month of the season all of it has had lots of pressure.

the thing is the dog HAS to hold points learn how close he can get and be steady once he does point. Sometimes many relocations are made and yes sometimes a bird will flush wild but a good pointing dog will not press them to the point of flushing most of the time. Its common for my dogs to point birds 200 yards away ( sometimes much more) and I walk to points because I am crippled, nothing serious just a permanent limp. I can walk all day can't run 50 feet.


----------



## sdupland (Oct 4, 2007)

I have ran with my lab plenty of times and we get alot of old roosters but my problem last weekend was with grouse flushing way out of range and my lab was constenly staying out to far. We hunted around 4 miles and saw 60 birds and didn't get one. She was birdy almost the hole way. It was fun but frustrating on me and her.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

sdupland said:


> I have ran with my lab plenty of times and we get alot of old roosters but my problem last weekend was with grouse flushing way out of range and my lab was constenly staying out to far. We hunted around 4 miles and saw 60 birds and didn't get one. She was birdy almost the hole way. It was fun but frustrating on me and her.


I know how everyone likes to hunt with their dogs, but that is a prime example of when you put the dog back in their kennel and hunt quietly and slow. I'm assuming you were hunting ruffed grouse. In all actuality, you really don't need a dog for them.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

ha ha 60 ruffed grouse you are dreaming on that one

SD Upland would indicate hes hunting sharptails and in South Dakota to me

I wouldnt go hunting without my dog in fact I would quit bird hunting if I didn't have a dog

SD teach the dog to quarter in range or to HUP on command, one or the other.

I guess you could just use it as a non slip also


----------



## sdupland (Oct 4, 2007)

I wanted to say 100 but didn't want to strech it so I said 60. A lot of them were the same birds. I wasn't counting. I'll tech her to hup I allready started on her last night. So far so good. I would quit hunting to with out a dog. That is the biggest injoyment of hunting birds.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

This is one of the great uses for an ecollar. As soon as they hit the range you want them at, 20-30 yards, give two quick toots on the whistle, nick them with the collar, and call them in. Then start again.

The result will be a dog that is tentative about ranging out, but in time will gain confidence in what you want and work to that range.

That's what you want. If you're yelling and whistling at a dog, you'll put up every bird in the country.


----------



## fetchingfloyd (May 12, 2009)

this is the number one thing i deal with when training clients labs for pheasnts. if you have an e-collar with an audible tone you can train them to come with the audible and keep him in range that way. i do this for pointers as well as labs for pheasants and it works great. you dont have to use a whistle which in my opinion will spook alot of pheasants and give them the heads up you are coming up on them. if your dog "knows" come command, this is usually a 2-3 day procedure. very easy and it works great.

Sprig Kennels


----------

